# Tom Watson - Getting Up and Down



## ADB (Nov 26, 2012)

Or to quote the full title 'Getting Up and Down, How to Save Strokes from Forty Yards' has never been too far away from my bedside table and I am always inspired when reading it. Firstly, my bias relates to the fact that this was the first and only golf book my dad ever bought me when I took the game up in the mid 80's so it is something I genuinely treasure. 

The book is based on simple technical advice for a range of situations you may encounter on the course written in the first person by Tom Watson and superbly illustrated by Anthony Ravieilli. Whilst this is an instruction book, to me it is more a series of lessons learnt over the years relating to how a particular shot is chosen and then executed given all the variables that can be present. For example, a shot Ben Crenshaw played in Dallas, Texas is described in glowing terms which involved a 5-iron chip from 55 yards using a strong tailwind and a firm green to leave a tap-in birdie. I love this personal insight and a willingness to  promote shot-making really resonates with me.

The book has three primary chapters covering Putting, Chipping/Pitching and Sand. Each chapter provides an insight as to how the author would execute a particular shot, his mental approach and any supplementary tips or hints. What I find most interesting is when particular shots are related to real tournament situations as it brings the book to life by putting theory into practice.

Following the instructional element, the book has three further chapters covering Practice, Equipment and, perhaps the most enjoyable part of the book, Putting Theory into Play. The practice section summarises some advice and tips on various recommended drills which are all eminently sensible and achievable within the most limited of practice facilities. Equipment is debated with an argument both for and against a 3-wedge set up (a 2-wedge approach was preferred!) with the best saved until last when a full eleven pages are devoted to a hole-by-hole account of the final 9 holes in the 1982 US Open at Pebble Beach including 'that' chip as described by the man himself. 

Whilst this book is getting close to 30 years old, the quality of the advice holds good and is still very relevant to the game today. What really sets this book apart, in my opinion, is the insight to each given situation by the man himself â€“ it simply makes you understand the mindset of a winner. Highly recommended.


----------



## Wolfman (Nov 26, 2012)

I too have this book, very good read for the short game with alot of information


----------



## CMAC (Nov 27, 2012)

Good review snaphook, must have a look for this one.

I have John Jacobs book which must be nearly 30 years old and its been the foundation bible for me about the swing.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 27, 2012)

Great review, I may have to give it a read.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 27, 2012)

Another +1 for this book.

Its been my short game bible for nigh on 30yrs.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 27, 2012)

straight onto evilbay, picked up a used one for Â£3.41 delivered- arrive by the weekend hopefully:thup:


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Nov 27, 2012)

Â£4.80 on Amazon just ordered.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2012)

My mum and dad bought it for me one Chrimbo. Was well made up. Simple advice. HID stuck it in a charity bag...GRRRRRR


----------



## Fader (Nov 27, 2012)

Quality review, as a result delved onto FleaBy and bagged 2 of them. One for me and one for my dad as a Christmas pressie as he's a big Tom Watson fan


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ordering it now... well telling the wife to order it now.


----------



## ADB (Nov 28, 2012)

Enjoy guys, I hope you pick up a few good tips


----------



## CMAC (Dec 4, 2012)

Arrived last night and I've devoured the putting section twice, simple and hopefully effective advice, I grew up with John Jacobs practical golf book with very similar illustrations so this was a joy to read. Pitching section tonight.
Thanks SHW for recommending:thup:


----------

